# Best Carrier for Airline travel?



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I may be traveling with Nikki next month, and she's outgrown the Sherpa bag we used when she was a puppy.

Any advice on a good, airline-approved carrier? Thanks!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Yes, I like these Sturdibags better than my old Sherpa or Samsonite carriers: www.PetCarrier.com :: SturdiBag Pet Carriers

I actually only just got mine and will be using them for the first time on my way to nationals. Stacy and Jackie both recommeded them to me. I also did use one that Sheila let me borrow to take Cadie (and her traveling companion) home with me this summer and I liked it very much.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Yep, love my Sturdibag.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I love the sherpa,that's what I have. I had a bag ,similar to this but found the rounded top did actually loose a little room inside the bag. The square boxy shape of the sherpa does give more square inches.
check w/ the airline you will use. American Eagle has the largest carrier allowance w/ 41 square inches. Basically 19x13x 9, other airlines are much smaller. If you can fit 2 tiny Malts in one bag,you only get charged for one. A square shaped bag will give you more square inches ,inside the bad for taking 2 Malts. You'd have a hard time w/ the arched design doing that.

Some airlines only allow abour half that size...


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

jmm said:


> Yep, love my Sturdibag.



What size did you get?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Does it have the long shoulder strap,those come in real handy. Can't tell from the pictures.


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

I have the sherpa but I'm not a fan of it. It's hard to get it under the seat. Theres got to be better options


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

For those who use the sturdibag, what is the largest size of that will fit under the seat?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I travel almost every weekend with the girls, and I wouldn't be without one that you can wheel around. It's so much easier in the airports when your hands of full. 

The Roll Along Pet Carrier is good:
Roll Along Pet Carrier and Backpack - Pet Carriers at Pet Carriers

I have the IGo2:
Pet Gear I-GO2 Dog and Pet Carriers

I have the Traveller as it fits under the seat better than the other IGo2 bags.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Nikki's Mom said:


> What size did you get?


I got 2 cubes, 1 small and 1 large divided. Yes, I only have 3 dogs and that is 4 bags and 1 of them can be shared, but hey I am insane. :wacko1:

Here is my advice on the sizes: Cubes are a bit small I think unless you have a tiny one. Cacia is little and fits into the cube just fine, but I think it is a bit tighter than I would like for Cadie. Cadie is around 5 pounds now, but she is up on leg. Cadeau is a very solid boy at over 6 pounds and he would never fit in the cube. Another friend who just got one for her boy of similar size said the cube was like sending her guy into an MRI machine. The small fits both Cadie and Cadeau just fine. The large divided is nice if you ever hope to take two at once, but it is similar in size to two cubes. From what I understand the largest that typically fits under the seat is the large (and it is a bit out). The extra large is too big. 



Lacie's Mom said:


> I travel almost every weekend with the girls, and I wouldn't be without one that you can wheel around. It's so much easier in the airports when your hands of full.
> 
> The Roll Along Pet Carrier is good:
> Roll Along Pet Carrier and Backpack - Pet Carriers at Pet Carriers
> ...


I also have a rolling one. I liked it, but when I am rolling suit cases and strollers I find I prefer having the bag. I can only roll so many things at once. The Sturdibag is very lightweight. 

Oh and yes, it does have a shoulder strap among other neat features.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I ordered the large from Petsmart online. Thanks, everyone!


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Can someone tell me which size I should get for Poppy? I wonder if the small is too small. Poppy is at 5.2 pounds.

We're going home in December, and I'm still trying to find just the right bag.

Thanks and HUGz! Jules


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I ordered the large Sturdibag at first, but sent it back as I thought it was too big. Nikki is around 5.6 pounds. She was fine with the size small. 

Then I got Keiko, so I sent back the small and got the divided! 

I also have the Sherpa bag that converts to a backpack. Nikki liked to go inside that one. 

But if I fly I'd have to take the divided Sturdibag for both dogs.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Okay, thanks for the input. I thought about the Sherpa backpack one too, but so many folks on here seem to like the Sturdibag better. Guess I'll go look at both of them again.

Thanks bunches! Jules


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I have two Sturdi bags and love them. I have the divided for the two girls and the cube for Chachi that he fits in perfectly and they all love them. The minute I take them out they jump right in them. Hands down, the Sturdi Bag.


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Does anyone have a link to one of the Sturdibags??? I found a few, but they don't look like they will have any give. They are also 10" tall and JetBlue has an 8.5" limit.


----------

